
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (May 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
Altaer
Location: Denver / Boulder, CO

Remote: I am open to it.

Willing to relocate: No

Years of Experience: 6

Technologies: Back-end development. Java specialty. Dropwizard, Guice, Maven,
Git.

Résumé/CV:
[http://oliverpeat.com/assets/doc/Oliver_Peat_Resume.pdf](http://oliverpeat.com/assets/doc/Oliver_Peat_Resume.pdf)

Email: oliver.peat@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.oliverpeat.com/](http://www.oliverpeat.com/)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oliverpeat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oliverpeat/)

Recent side projects:

[http://www.tellyhunt.com/](http://www.tellyhunt.com/)

[http://www.amazeingtowerdefense.com/](http://www.amazeingtowerdefense.com/)

[https://www.zabumba.net](https://www.zabumba.net)

As far as my background goes, I have been a part of some exciting projects
over the course of my career thus far. Examples include software for NASA,
Army, and the Navy. Most recently, I worked on new IoT (Internet of Things)
software for Hitachi Vantara. I have a passion for learning new technologies,
creating side projects, music, space, and staying active!

------
oonetoinfinity
Location: SF

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: to NYC

Technologies: AWS, Python, Boto3, RDS, AutoScale, S3, Terraform, Ansible,
Chef.

Resume: I've been at the DevOps game successfully for 5 years now. Have
experience working with multiple cloud providers though AWS and/or GCP are
preferable, contributions to major open source projects as both bug fixes and
features, and constantly learning new things. Looking for relocation to NYC or
NYC pay with remote team as a mid to senior level candidate. Full resume
available upon request.

Email: myhnthread@gmail.com

------
goshakkk
Location: Anywhere in the US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React Native, React, JavaScript, Flow, Redux, Ruby, Rails,
PostgreSQL, Haskell, type systems

Résumé/CV: [https://goshakkk.name/cv.pdf](https://goshakkk.name/cv.pdf)

Email: hey@workwithgosha.com

Hey, I’m Gosha.

I see how programming is just connecting business objectives with reality, not
a craft unto itself.

Languages are all the same to me. I also wrote toy languages and primitive
type systems. I’ve been doing a lot of mobile and front-end work past couple
of years, but I know my way around back-ends, architecture, deployment.

Most of my experience comes from consulting. You can see my some of past works
& references here: [http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

I also keep a blog about React Native & React
([http://goshakkk.name](http://goshakkk.name)) and have self-published a book
about forms in React ([http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-
react/](http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-react/)).

I’m only looking for jobs in product companies. No agencies.

Disclosure: not in the US yet, but will get the green card and move there in
summer.

Note: my handle has _nothing_ to do with the kkk.

------
jiphn
Location: Los Angeles, CA or Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, Python, Go, Ruby, TypeScript, Node.js, React.js, Clojure,
PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/blaenk](https://github.com/blaenk)

StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090](https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090)

Notes:
[https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

I'm a practical developer who's happy to work at any level of the stack using
a variety of different technologies and languages, always eager to learn the
best practices of each to produce idiomatic and correct solutions.

I'm not opinionated, although I do have opinions and preferences. I'm happy to
embrace the fun challenge of adapting to the given situation. I love to learn
different technologies out of a genuine interest in gaining different
perspectives on software development, both to help me keep an open mind and to
be mindful of the variety of different approaches that can be taken to solve a
problem. You can get a sampling of this in the link above to my notes.

------
codez
============================== Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially in the future!

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Vue, CSS Grid,
GSAP, CSS3, SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Less, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas, Graphic
design, Webpack, HTML5, pug, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node, Angular, Backbone,
marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jheytompkins.com](https://jheytompkins.com)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

I make awesome things for awesome people!

A developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front End! Keen
to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate enough to
have worked with some big names and open to various types of opportunity.
Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you.

Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
rwhitman
Location: Los Angeles, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

About Me:

Technology manager / director and SAAS solutions & integrations consultant for
e-commerce. 17 years in the business. Full-stack web developer for most of
that. Startup founder, growth hacker and Product/UX for a moment too.

I have been a hiring manager, recruited and staffed up engineering teams and I
know gobs of stuff about the technology business. Just wrapped up a year stint
as a tech director at a digital agency in Los Angeles to return to consulting,
though generally open minded to whatever opportunities should cross my desk.

Technologies: Python/Django, PHP, Javascript, HTML/CSS/SASS, Shopify/Liquid,
MySQL, Wordpress, CRM/Salesforce, analytics and many many vendors (ask). A
little NodeJS, some light devops, a smidge of React. Also dabbled with iOS,
Unity & C# for VR.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ronwhitman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ronwhitman/)
(email for full resume)

Email: ron+hn@rwds.co

------
Hobnobs
Location:Tacoma, WA

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: lua, python, perl, kvm, hyper-v, linux, windows, ansible, and
formerly c/c++. Poking at rust and godot in the free time.

Résumé/CV: Short time game developer into technical support into datacenter
sysadmin in a mixed environment. Run a homelab for practice and providing
servers for friends.

My history has put me at every angle of computer and software from
development, deployment, and how best intentions actually end up with end
users. I do a lot of investigating and untangling inherited networks that use
all sorts of well aged technologies. Additionally I am the premier source of
debugging the magical perl scripts written by folks who don't share a common
language that do something but nobody knows what.

I love every part of what I have done but wouldn't mind moving to new
frontiers such as hardware. Prosthetics have always been a keen interest of
mine and would love to break into that world somehow.

Email:jordan [at] burrous.net

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, ASP.NET MVC, JavaScript, SQL Server, MySQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
ccajas
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US only)

Technologies: JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, MongoDB, React, Vue.js, A-Frame,
Three.js, WebGL, HLSL, C#, XNA, MonoGame, and Unity.

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas](https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas)

Github: [https://github.com/ccajas](https://github.com/ccajas)

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-
soft...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-software-
dev-2018-ln.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

Web developer/game developer and also into data visualization. My interests
revolve around data visualization, games, VR and simulation work. I have 10
years total experience, 3 years remote. I'm handy at helping out with
challenges related to performance or improving the visual experience of your
products.

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SAPs, Angular, etc

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YAp7JLca9qCtv2fxZ4_NfX98UPX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YAp7JLca9qCtv2fxZ4_NfX98UPX..).

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
marshall-78591710/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-marshall-78591710/)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/697079/christopher-
marshall](https://stackoverflow.com/users/697079/christopher-marshall)

Github: [https://github.com/thoughtpalette](https://github.com/thoughtpalette)

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
rsmithio
Location: Nottingham, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Angular 1.x, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Python 2 & 3,
Ruby, Typescript, HTML/CSS/SASS, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

Hi I'm Robin, I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years
experience, working at every level of modern web application stacks: frontend,
backend, database, server, deployment. I am best used as a flexible, adaptable
developer who can quickly get up to speed on new stacks and codebases. I love
working remotely.

I take care over what I do, writing good quality code backed up with automated
tests, and documentation where relevant. I am an excellent communicator, I
build my own apps in my spare time and also maintain a regular blog:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

------
ejrv
Location: Canterbury, UK

Remote: Yes, exclusively

Willing to relocate: No (I only just moved here!)

Technologies: Linux, iptables, MySQL, Nginx, Apache, ModSecurity, cPanel,
Plesk, WordPress, DDoS mitigation, spam filtering, web hosting environments

Résumé/CV: [https://erwin.sh/cv.pdf](https://erwin.sh/cv.pdf)

Email: mail@erwin.sh

Website: [https://erwin.sh](https://erwin.sh)

I've been self-employed mostly as a Linux sysadmin for the past 4 years, now
looking for something that isn't self-employment. I'm game for anything
involving Linux or the technologies above, and very much willing to learn new
things. Also willing to do support work if it's an especially good match for
my skillset. Full-time or part-time. Can provide further work samples
privately, but a lot of it is security sensitive and thus not public. Not
interested in web design work right now, sorry.

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp, etc (always
eager to pick up new programming languages or technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work.

------
Jemmeh
Location: Fremont, CA (tags: Bay Area, San Francisco, San Jose)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No / Bay Area Only

Technologies: Angular / Javascript / Typescript / VB.NET / ASP.NET / SQL /
HTML / CSS / Always willing to learn something new.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fSD3qpjhT2HNE9AwjiFqvnLu...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fSD3qpjhT2HNE9AwjiFqvnLu1BEVI-21vhQ0YTCcmR8/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: thejemmeh@gmail.com

\----

Hello! I am an experienced (6+ years) full stack developer currently working
in the finance industry. I love solving problems with clean code and making
users happy with intuitive UI designs. Feel free to check out some of my
programming Youtube tutorials and blog on
[http://www.elevatecode.com](http://www.elevatecode.com)

------
gpm
Location: Toronto

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, Python, C++/C, Vulkan, Java, Android, JavaScript, ...
always learning more things

Résumé/CV:
[http://gmorenz.gitlab.io/resume.pdf](http://gmorenz.gitlab.io/resume.pdf)

Email: morenzg@gmail.com

I'm looking for an internship because my planed research job for the summer
fell through. I'm a fourth year undergraduate in CS at the University of
Toronto. So now I'm looking for something interesting to do over the summer.

I program a fair bit on my own time, largely in Rust. A few examples of things
I've done are:

\- Implementing coroutines and generators from scratch in Rust (with a bit of
assembly) [0].

\- Creating a text to speech editor also in Rust [1].

\- Made a realtime raytraced pong game in C++/Vulkan [2].

I like to work on low level projects, but am very flexible, learn quickly, and
am happy to help on any interesting project.

I've been a TA for the last two years for a variety of theoretical CS, math,
and AI courses. Two summers ago I worked for some cognitive science professors
developing an android app for memory research. Last summer I was jack of all
programming trades for a molecular genetics lab.

Get in touch if you have anything that might be interesting.

[0] [http://gmorenz.gitlab.io/coop.html](http://gmorenz.gitlab.io/coop.html)

[1] [https://gitlab.com/gmorenz/speaking-
editor](https://gitlab.com/gmorenz/speaking-editor)

[2]
[https://gitlab.com/gmorenz/csc418-raytracer](https://gitlab.com/gmorenz/csc418-raytracer)

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/ Perl
6, Assembly, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

I'm looking more for long-term partnership rather than hire, get done and
forget thing.

My 2 latest projects are a) [https://NullUrl.xyz](https://NullUrl.xyz) and b)
internet shop which is online already but not fully functional yet. I built
these from scratch.

Thanks && Cheers.

------
doriangh3
Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Open to it.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Java, C, SQL, JavaScript, Perl, Bash, XML, CSS, Latex, Go. Open
to other languages!

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SSWbmnq8xw7xsSUOEpXKQRc9esk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SSWbmnq8xw7xsSUOEpXKQRc9esk5mfWf/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dorianbarrier94@gmail.com

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/dorianbarrier

GitHub: github.com/doriangh3

About me:

Hello All, My name is Dorian Barrier and I recently received my bachelor in
computer science at Western Carolina University. I am currently in search of
entry-level/junior software development or engineering roles. Through my
studies I have found a passion writing code and hope to find a company that
allows me to fulfill this knack for building software on a larger scale!

------
rianadawson
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mgp4Y-JLSbEtRPmjx-
B_aWep...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mgp4Y-JLSbEtRPmjx-
B_aWepB8lzg4bSLVLu40e2NAU)

Email: riana.dawson@gmail.com

Well-studied UX practitioner with 2+ years of experience currently working in
finance. Looking to for short-term freelance work/side gigs in the following
areas:

\+ interaction design

\+ remote user research

\+ secondary research (ex. Literature reviews, competitor research, etc.)

\+ design strategy

\+ ux consulting

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rianadawson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rianadawson)

Portfolio: [https://www.rianadawson.com](https://www.rianadawson.com)

------
gkamisli
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python (incl. Numpy, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), SQL,
Matlab/Octave, Prolog/Datalog

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tETw-
mTCVXGvGiPEYmvc0Y1hn7W...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tETw-
mTCVXGvGiPEYmvc0Y1hn7WaLpjO/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kamisligul@gmail.com

I’m a master’s student in Computer Science at Oxford (graduating in November).
I am enthusiastic about data science and machine learning with an
interdisciplinary education in industrial engineering and computer science.
Interested in a full-time position where I can utilise my current skills and
knowledge, and I can further develop these skills in a practical and fast-
paced environment.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
JuliaJulia
Location: Berlin, Germany / United States

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Rust, Go, JavaScript, Solidity, QA

Résumé/CV:

Hi!

Julia here – IT T girl and Crypto cutie of Russian origin with 7 years of vast
expertise in Software engineering/QA/Project management. Looking for a
relevant or representative position in a cut-edge Blockchain opportunity, or
Entertainment/Fashion/FinTech related company/start-up. I am world traveller -
you may want to take an advantage of my moves, though have a preference for
official in-site position in the US or Europe (I have work permit). Speak
fluent English and have basic Japanese skills. Have extraordinary
communication skills, convincing and charming attitude.

Thanks, Julia.

EMAIL: msjuliaofficial@gmail.com

------
vitalikis
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Computer Science, Algorithms

\- Web Platforms: SAP Hybris Commerce, Adobe AEM (CQ).

\- Frameworks\libraries: Spring Framework stack (MVC, Rest, JPA, Security,
etc), JSP, Thymeleaf, Vaadin, Apache Wicket, Java JCR (jackrabbit), OSGi
(Apache Felix), Apache Sling, Apache Solr.

\- Testing: jUnit, Mockito, Cucumber, FitNesse

\- Methodologies\processes: Scrum, Kanban, Pair-programming, TDD (Test-driven
development), BDD (Behavior-driven development), Continues
Integration\Development\Delivery.

\- Others: Adobe Scene 7, Docker, Jenkins (CI\CD), SonarQube, Fortify, Nessus,
Talend ETL, AWS | Frontend: HTML, CSS, JS

Résumé/CV: Linkedin [https://goo.gl/xH2BV1](https://goo.gl/xH2BV1) / Detailed
CV upon request

Email: job@d7d.biz

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently) Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
Declanomous
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Docker, Python, Django, OAuth, Azure

Resume: I'm currently in the process of updating it to reflect what I've been
doing in my most recent role.

email: dylan \ datafication \ com

I've been working for a startup that's running out of runway. I built the
REST-server using Django with Oauth, JWT, and Azure/AWS storage. The services
are dockerized and deployed automatically on Azure.

My previous experience was database marketing, and working with the other
engineers on this project has made me realize how much I enjoy working with
the IT/devops side of things, as well as how much I actually know about
Linux/server-side technologies. Experience-wise I'm probably junior-level.

------
gs7
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ES6, React, PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, jQuery

Resume: [https://www.hire.gs/gabe-schwarzer-
resume.pdf](https://www.hire.gs/gabe-schwarzer-resume.pdf)

Email: gabe@hire.gs

My name is Gabe and I'm a senior web engineer with 12 years' experience in
full stack web application development. My strength lies in improving business
efficiency and user satisfaction by creating software with intuitive UIs. I'm
self-motivated, resourceful, and play well with others. Code samples can be
found on my Github at
[https://www.github.com/gschwarzer](https://www.github.com/gschwarzer).

No recruiters please.

------
Kilonzus
Location: Reno, NV

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, pandas

Résumé/CV:

Current student at University of Nevada, Reno. Studying Mathematics with a
minor in Computer Science. Self-motivated and a quick learner. Currently
interested in an internship for the summer and/or fall. Full resume available
upon request. Interested in implementation of AI methods such as neural
networks and other optimization applications. Willing to relocate anywhere.

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/peter-
kilonzo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peter-kilonzo)

Github: [https://github.com/Kilonzus](https://github.com/Kilonzus)

Email: officialkilonzo@gmail.com

------
gaetani
Location: Rio de Janeiro/RJ

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, NodeJS, React, Angular4, PAAS, Docker, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, AWS.

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Sx8iNYeDllVZ-
oUrEyNu161t...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Sx8iNYeDllVZ-
oUrEyNu161ttnpMdgK2NDPVq2_9wZc/edit?usp=sharing)

Experienced developer with 10 years along a plenty of different technologies.
Besides having a Degree, I see myself as a self-learner and keeping up my
abilities as well applying them. Nowadays, I'm working as a half leader and
half developer and no problems to have a fresh start. If you have a challenge,
then, email me.

~~~
gaetani
Let's Hack Together.

------
nikhildaga
Location: Earth

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

React, React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Node, Meteor

Resume:

Senior Software Architect. Full Stack Web and Mobile App Developer.

Helped startups from 5 different continents around the world create the best
product and team in the shortest time, using the best technologies and at the
most reasonable price.

Worked 10,000 hours to become the JavaScript expert with React, React Native,
Relay, GraphQL, Node as the preferred technology stack.

Founded Phodphad! which was awarded the best student startup in India and was
selected among the top 100 social innovation ideas in the world. Was the
finalist for NASSCOM Social Innovation Honours award, amongst the top 3
students in India.

Studied From the Best Private Engineering Institute in India and secured
100/100 in Maths and Physics in 12th Grade Have a 5 star rating on Codementor
and 100% job success rate on Upwork. Selected as CodementorX and Upwork Pro
Developer.

Comfortable with working full-time in any timezone.

Profiles:

Github: [https://github.com/nikhildaga](https://github.com/nikhildaga)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikhilgdaga/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikhilgdaga/)

Codementor:
[https://www.codementor.io/ideatostartup](https://www.codementor.io/ideatostartup)

Upwork:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~019570e4329ef852e9](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~019570e4329ef852e9)

Website: [https://ideatostartup.org/](https://ideatostartup.org/)

Looks good? Let's discuss over email.

Thank you,

Nikhil

nikhil@ideatostartup.org

------
isaacmg
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Pandas, PyTorch, Keras, Numpy, Bokeh), Java (Kafka,
Flink, DL4J), Docker/Kubernetes, SQL, NoSQL, and D3.js.

Resume/Portfolio: [http://isaacmg.github.io](http://isaacmg.github.io)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/isaac-
godfried-70874466/](http://linkedin.com/in/isaac-godfried-70874466/)

Email: isaac@paddlesoft.net

I'm looking for data science, machine learning engineer, and backend
development positions. I have experience with the Python data science
technologies as well as Java. I'm also, familiar with container technologies
and databases.

------
kennytilton
Location: NJ, Greater NYC area

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Reactive/data flow, Common Lisp, Clojure/CLJS, Javascript,
Postgres, GraphDBs, ElasticSearch

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethtilton/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethtilton/)

Email: kentilton@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/kennytilton](https://github.com/kennytilton)

Old Skool hardcore developer with thirty-five years experience split equally
between legacy overhaul, greenfield, and start-up. Tell me loosely what is
needed or broken and I will sort it out. Engineering manager, too.

------
HHalvi
Location : Bangalore,India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies :Sketch,Framer JS,Figma,Git,Javascript.

CV: [https://f001.backblazeb2.com/file/harsha/Harsha-
Halvi.pdf](https://f001.backblazeb2.com/file/harsha/Harsha-Halvi.pdf)

Email : harsha@harsha.pw

Linkedin :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hhalvi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hhalvi/)

I am a 21 year old entrepreneur (have started a few startups) and a Product
Guy who works at the intersection of Growth , Design and Marketing. I am
looking for Product roles that are either in India, Remote or worth relocating
to.

------
jsilvestri
Location: New York, NY Remote: Open to it.

Willing to relocate: Cannot at this time.

Technologies: React, Redux, MobX, JavaScript (2+ years), Ruby, Rails (1+
years), Jest, Enzyme, AWS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gsnigq3m76obvbi/Jonathan%20Silvest...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gsnigq3m76obvbi/Jonathan%20Silvest..).

Email: silvestrijonathan@gmail.com

Looking for a mid-level dev job in small to mid-sized organizations.
Priorities include having input on product roadmap, exploring more full stack
(I'm 80% client side these days), and mentoring more junior engineers, if
possible.

------
SarahOk
Location: South Dakota, looking to relocate Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Yes,to Denver, Seattle, or Minneapolis. I'll consider
other large, north-ish cities.

Technologies: C#, web(JavaScript, jQuery), Sql

Résumé /CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarah-
oksol](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarah-oksol)

Email: sarahok04@gmail.com

I'm a junior developer with 1 year of experience looking to move to a larger
city. So far most of my experience has been a combination of web front end,
c#, and some SQL. In school I used Java and C++ as well as some Android app
programming.

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes, or Denver only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=algo](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=algo)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

 _Algorithms / Strategies_

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

 _Software & API:_

-TD Ameritrade, (Yes they have a new trading API)

-Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

-Portfolio & Risk Management

Additional Information:

MBA in Finance

Register Investment Adviser

------
unleashit
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: open to in-house or remote (experienced with both)

Willing to relocate: yes* (may consider Portland or Seattle)

Technologies: Seasoned Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 18
years of experience. My specialty is the front end and frameworks like React
or Angular although I'm also skilled in Node.js, LEMP/LAMP, Drupal and
Wordpress.

Résumé/CV: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Email: unleashit@protonmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

------
stephencarnagua
Location: Indianapolis

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, SQL, Python, Bash, Looker, Spark, MongoDB, Stata

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephencarnagua](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephencarnagua)

Email: stephen@carnagua.com

\---------------------

Business-facing data scientist with experience in tech products and
econometrics. I am currently consulting (and happy for more work) but I'm also
looking for a full-time gig. My site is
[https://www.carnagua.com](https://www.carnagua.com).

------
idewz
Location: US (San Francisco Bay Area preferred)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/Node.js, Python, Java, Perl, Shell Scripting,
HTML/CSS, React, D3.js, Docker, GCP, Jenkins, DevOps

Résumé/CV: https:/bit.ly/siwadon-resume-public

Email: siwadon.s {at} gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/siwadonsaosoong/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/siwadonsaosoong/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/idewz](https://github.com/idewz)

5+ years experienced full-stack web developer

------
henrebotha
Location: South Africa, but I'm only interested in work elsewhere.

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes (see below).

Technologies: Experience mostly in Ruby and Java, but very open to other
languages (especially OCaml, Haskell, etc).

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1966418](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1966418)

Email: henrebotha@gmail.com

\---

I'm looking to relocate to Europe or Canada, but I need visa sponsorship &
paid relocation.

My experience is primarily in web and systems dev, but I'm open to anything.

------
ngt26

      Location: Cambridge, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C/C++, Python, Java, JS, Clang/LLVM shenanigans
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/vsxJGA
      Email: ngt26@cam.ac.uk
    

About: Ex-AMD and graphics programmer. Currently completing a PhD in
Approximate Computation (basically: Compilers/ML/Optimisation/Error-
Efficiency) at the University of Cambridge.

Generally interested in optimisation, compilers and large data.

------
rmshea

      Location: Denver / Boulder, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Web Frontend, Event Production, Adobe Creative Suite, Lighting Design, Operations + Logistics, Video Content Creation
      Résumé/CV: http://shea.industries/resume.pdf
      Email: ryan@razerworks.com
    

I'm looking for any internship or fellowship opportunities for the summer. I'm
a jack of all trades looking to hone in my skills -- or even learn new ones.

------
unnatigaidhane
Location : Santa Clara, CA Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies,
android development, apache spark, hadoop, image processing, distributed
systems Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zd0N3MLo67OIH4pN-
exPZM0n...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zd0N3MLo67OIH4pN-
exPZM0nQ0dfEaMM3KFSpZX3Rbc/edit#heading=h.gjdgxs) Email :
unnatigaidhane09@gmail.com

------
volfyd
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes (3 years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

Site Reliability Engineer with 18 years of tech experience.

Elasticsearch, Hadoop, HBase, Consul, Zookeeper, Kubernetes, Docker

VMWare ESX/NSX, software defined networking, automation

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/volfyd/leif-huhn-
resume/raw/master/leifhu...](https://github.com/volfyd/leif-huhn-
resume/raw/master/leifhuhn.md.pdf)

Email: leif.n.huhn@gmail.com

------
alephnan
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: not opposed

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, JS, SQL, Excel

Resume: [https://alephnan.github.io/resume](https://alephnan.github.io/resume)

Email: see resume

Computer science grad with experience in full-stack development and data
science. I’ve worked in both FANG and startup environments. Interested in
junior trader or trading support roles in NYC or London. Uninterested in
cryptocurrencies. U.S. citizen and native English speaker.

------
prasannakshi
Location: Seattle, WA Remote:Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere with in US
Technologies: Java, Spring MVC, JSP, Servlet, Python, Django, Machine learning
- Keras, Tensorflow, pandas, numpy Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prasannakshigrandhe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prasannakshigrandhe/)
Email:grandhe5 at uw.edu

------
_sdegutis
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (5 years experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Languages: Clojure, JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Objective-C, Swift,
Node.js, Ruby, Python, C, Go

Platforms: AWS, Digital Ocean, iOS, macOS, Electron

Resume/CV: [http://sdegutis.com/Resume-
StevenDegutis.pdf](http://sdegutis.com/Resume-StevenDegutis.pdf)

Email: sbdegutis@gmail.com

Portfolio: [http://sdegutis.com/](http://sdegutis.com/)

------
tradziej
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS, Git,
Docker, AWS

Learning: React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term gig. Working remotely as a contractor.

------
gazd
Location: Hanford, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly in the future

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, Javascript

Résumé/CV: [http://www.schmitty.me/resume/](http://www.schmitty.me/resume/)

Email: cory@schmitty.me

Blog: [http://www.schmitty.me](http://www.schmitty.me)

Fullstack web developer with over 7 years of experience. Proven track record
doing remote work and a constant learner.

------
kevalshah90
Location: Berkeley, CA Remote: No Relocate: Yes Technologies: Python, R, SQL
Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1s-qR_S2Bm4pvpzEdxPmQ74DjGOB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1s-qR_S2Bm4pvpzEdxPmQ74DjGOBi42cP/view?usp=sharing)
Email: kevashah90@gmail.com

Looking for Data Scientist roles.

------
Nyghtwel

      Location: Gainesville, Fl
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: iOS, djanogo, swift/obj-c, python, sql, Ruby on Rails 
      Résumé/CV: email me 
      Email: liou.ak1@gmail.com
    

Looking for an internship over the summer and possibly remote work after. iOS
developer in native swift preferably but have experience in web dev as well.

------
tonym9428
I'm a data scientist in the Bay Area with around 6 years of professional
experience with data analysis.

    
    
      Location: Bay Area
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
al11588
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python | Django | Flask | .Net | PHP | HTML5 | CSS | JavaScript
| Angular|

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-
lawson-b8300635](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-lawson-b8300635)

GitHub: www.github.com/al11588

Email: al11588@gmail.com

------
dustingetz
Consulting, remote or Philadelphia

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

we also offer NO RISK PROTOTYPING — only pay if you want it

[http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

------
wunderlust
Location: Nashville, TN, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Meteor, Express

Résumé/CV: gitlab.com/peterlawson,
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterdavidlawson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterdavidlawson/)

Email: lawsonpd (host: Gmail)

------
tampatrev

      Location: Florida
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Enterprise sales
      Résumé/CV: Currently working in enterprise technical sales for a software tech company. Looking for a B2B SaaS start-up with equity.
      Email: tampatrev@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

 _Backend
Engineer[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914)

_Sr. DevOps Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/658358](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/658358)

Below are a few notable roles too:

 _Head of
Marketing[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1108362](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1108362)

_FinTech In-House Counsel
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1096554](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1096554)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

~~~
jbonniwell
This seems like a better fit for the Who is hiring thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967543)

------
AmitJS
Location: India/Singapore/Vietnam SEA

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes ( Europe )

Technologies: ReactJS,ReactNative,Frontend Developer

Résumé/CV:
[https://amitkolambikar.com/resume.pdf](https://amitkolambikar.com/resume.pdf)

Email: amit007kolambikar@gmail.com

------
kishanmehta90
Location: India

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://kishan3.github.io/](https://kishan3.github.io/)

Email: kishanmehta3@gmail.com

As of now, I do need visa sponsorship.

------
akshay_moorthy
Location: Worldwide

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android

Résumé/CV: [https://akshaymoorthy.com](https://akshaymoorthy.com)

Email: m.akshay9@gmail.com

A freelance android developer with close to 2 years of experience in app
development.

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin Remote: open to it Relocate? Yes Technologies: python, rails
(truth in advertising: product manager) Resume: LinkedIn.com/in/BrianPiercy
Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

------
dhxt
Location: Southeast Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, Go, Docker, Ansible, Terraform, AWS

Résumé/CV: hodovi.ch/resume.pdf

Email: hodovic.dani@gmail.com

Backend engineer with devops experience. Proven track record of delivering
good software.

------
jai_
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, Python, JavaScript, C, C++, Django, Mithril, SDL2, SFML

CV: [https://jai.moe/files/cv.pdf](https://jai.moe/files/cv.pdf)

Email: On CV

